# "Notes From Home" book of support



## CdnArtyWife (18 Jun 2007)

MCpl Renay Groves will be traveling the country stopping at various base/wing/bde with her book of support for the troops in effort to get handwritten comments of support from Canadians.

This project is fully endorsed by the CDS and a ppt briefing can be seen here.



> I am not sure how many of you are aware of the project that Mcpl Renay
> Groves has undertaken entitled ''Notes From Home ". Those of us who attended
> the CDSs seminar received an explanation . I have attached a copy of her
> presentation to give you a better understanding . This is an extremely
> ...



Please spread the word among your families and friends.


----------



## LoKe (8 Nov 2010)

Hopefully I'm not disturbing anything by reviving an extremely old thread.

SGT Renay Groves will be delivering "Notes from Home" to the War Museum on 10 November 2010.  It recently spent a day in Ottawa to be signed by Mr. Harper and should be in Kingston presently.


----------

